# goat milk



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I posted this in diet/recipe board but no one responded yet. People on this board are much cooler!







Do any of you dairy free people eat Goat's milk or goat cheese? I read it is healthy to eat and one of my dairy free friends eats it and says it doesn't hurt her stomach. I am tempted to try it because I miss cheese so much (been dairy free for 6 months) Any one heard of this?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I always found that goats cheese/ milk tastes like goats smell, but never mind. Im not sure, i guess it still has lactose in it, you will have to look into it.Glad to know we are still the coolest!


----------

